# [AUT] Türkische Autogewinnbande: StA Wels ermittelt



## Aka-Aka (18 September 2013)

http://ooe.orf.at/news/stories/2604457/


> Gegen eine Trickbetrügerbande aus der Türkei ermittelt die Staatsanwaltschaft Wels. Mit der Aussicht auf einen angeblichen Gewinn haben die unbekannten Täter ihren Opfer teilweise mehrere Tausend Euro entlockt. Der angerichtete Schaden liegt bereits bei rund zwei Millionen Euro.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (19 September 2013)

> Als Gewinn wird ein Auto in Aussicht gestellt. Allerdings seien dafür zuerst Gebühren und Steuern zu bezahlen. Mit diesem Trick konnten teilweise mehr als 10.000 Euro herausgelockt werden....


Ein interessanter Fall, bei dem nicht nur Österreicher sondern vermutlich auch eine Vielzahl Deutscher betroffen sind. Das Thema hatte vor einiger Zeit auch schon mindestens ein TV-Team beleuchtet. Muss mal suchen, vielleicht finde ich noch, wer das war.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (19 September 2013)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ...vor einiger Zeit auch schon mindestens ein TV-Team beleuchtet. Muss mal suchen, vielleicht finde ich noch, wer das war.


Fehlanzeige, tippe aber auf einen Beitrag in Spiegel- oder Stern-TV, in 2011. Ist aber auch kein Wunder, dass ich das nicht so leicht finden kann. Da gibt es wohl einige Firmen, die das gleiche Konzept an den Opfern anwenden. Da sind auch schon mal ehrbare Lobbyisten aus Hamburg dabei (Deutsche Gewinnzentrale).


----------

